# Cloud One RTA



## Rob Fisher (25/7/18)

The Cloud One RTA comes from Cloud Mods in Greece and I got serial #37 in a blasted finish. It's a good looking RTA and reminds me of my Pico RTA's from Japan but this one is a whole lot easier to coil and wick than my Pico's which are now sitting in the display cabinet.

It has juice flow control via turning the drip tip and chimney section similar to the Skyline. The result is my bigger tower type drip tips which I enjoy won't fit and I have to use the drip tips it came with or some of my Tripple C tips I had made for the Skyline.

The RTA is not cheap and was €140.00 and €17.00 shipping (and I got an extra Tank for €17.00 which it turns out I didn't really need because it came with an extra tank). It came via DHL very efficiently as always and for some reason, there was no Vat or Documentation charge and they just delivered it.

The deck is pretty small but I managed to fit a 2.5mm Alien from The Coil Company in. Wicking was also simple and the wick has very short tails to fit but it seems to be wicking just fine!

The tank is 22mm so I will be able to use it on some of my other high-end mods I don't use often because my Dvarw's are 24mm. 

The flavour as expected is top notch with that small chamber. I must say after having tested many RTA's of late this one is actually a pleasant surprise. I think it will get some use especially because it's a restricted direct lung tank and is 22mm.

The juice fill holes are very small but I managed fine with the 100ml Gorilla bottle without making any mess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

